# SS Fishing 5/11/17 Evening



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

The wife and I went down to SS yesterday, not a great day but a good day. Many under size that went back to grow up. The biggest was 22" and yes it was caught by my wife, guess she will be following me for the rest of the season, don't ask me how that sandy got in the picture.:mpd:

Water: Sandy green
Bait: Moving (Shrimp &Mullets)
Wind: SSE about 9-15 mph
Casting: Shrimp tail Jigs (white and yellow)
Time: 6 PM

You guys and gals have a safe and great weekend out on the water, Happy Mother's Day to all of the ladies.

deckid


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

surf, jetty, or bayside?


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Surf


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man you are brave that surf was kicking yesterday I won't get out in that


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice haul. i'm gonna give it a shot tomorrow. cant be any worse than last wknd


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Man you are brave that surf was kicking yesterday I won't get out in that


Yes it was kicking yesterday but what the wife wants she gets. We were safe about it..


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

mccain said:


> nice haul. i'm gonna give it a shot tomorrow. cant be any worse than last wknd


Mccain, how did you do? Hope you were able to get into them, Seems like they are moving in now. Hoping to get back out there on Sunday.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I'm heading out at 4:30am to Surfside. Hopefully catch a few.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

another bust but caught a few fish at slp flats


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

mccain said:


> another bust but caught a few fish at slp flats


Dang, was hoping to hear better news from you. How was the water condition?


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

*SS Jetty's follow up*

My wife and I were back at it again on Sunday May 14, 2017 evening at the SS jetties, just before we were getting ready to call it a evening someone wanted to go home with us.

She was 28" and weight in at 7 lbs 2 oz my personal best.

I'm a happy fisherman these day and looking for the next right conditions.. :dance:


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice fish.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

RRbohemian said:


> Nice fish.


Thank you RRbohemian, she was a fighter.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

deckid said:


> Thank you RRbohemian, she was a fighter.


Why is that largemouth bass wearing a speckled trout costume? :rotfl:

Very nice fish!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Sancroix said:


> Why is that largemouth bass wearing a speckled trout costume? :rotfl:
> 
> Very nice fish!


She though it was Halloween.

Thanks Sancroix.


----------

